# hps/mh ballast



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 27, 2006)

i found a few ballasts on ebay that claim to operate both hps and mh lamps...if this is true it would obviously be the right thing to use...but it seems too good to be true...has anyone had any experience with these


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep, they exist. Here's a page with a bunch of em:

CLICK HERE

Scroll down to switchable ballasts on this page:

CLICK HERE

Or, if you'd like to look at the whole selection of links resulting in a Google on "Switchable Ballasts":

CLICK HERE


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, they are true. Hps needs an ignitor, MH doesn't. What they do is add a switch to turn the ignitor(or might be capacitor)on and off. You could just buy a HPS ballast kit and add a switch to the ignitor to turn it on and off to save $ but if $ isn't an issue...go with the switchable!!! Hope this helps!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 27, 2006)

most switchables though go from 400 watts to 1000 watts...im trying to get a 600 watt...i was told that they dont make 600 watt mh...but this claims to be the real thing
http://cgi.ebay.com/Future-Brite-60...2QQihZ015QQcategoryZ42225QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 30, 2006)

check em out. silent and lightweight. runs either hps or mh

:     
Future Brite electronic grow light ballasts operate using electronic circuitry with a 99% power Factor and silent operation. Future Brite ballasts feature built-in axial fans for cooling and built-in short circuit protection. Electronic ballasts are voltage specific and available in 400W 120V, 600W 120V or 240V, 1000W 120V with 240V coming. Will ignite HPS and Metal Halide lamps for all purpose growing with a simple lamp change during each growing stage. Ballasts come wired with a female receptacle to accept Sunlights optional 15ft or 25ft lamp socket and cord for use with all Sunlight reflectors.


http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/electronic-ballasts-c-357_527.html


The only 600 MH's I've seen are THESE CONVERSIONS

that bulb will work on a regular HPS ballast with no issues as that's what it's designed for. I assume in a few more months the regular MH 600's will be out. You'll probably see an increase in Lumens with a traditional bulb over the conversion. Won't know for sure till it's out and we can compare.


----------



## lukeatme7 (Nov 15, 2007)

i just found hydroponicswholesale.com offering this kind of item at reasonable price. where else can you get ballast at lower price?


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 21, 2007)

I just picked up a lumatek 400w digital ballast. It creates virtually no heat, its silent, uses energy more efficiently and puts out more lumens. It only ran me $190, AND it runs MH and HPS bulbs, no need to switch, it does it automatically...

http://www.sea-of-green.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=61_82&products_id=457

there is your 600w digital, only $299


----------

